# Happy moments.



## birdluv (Jul 31, 2007)

Ugh l just wrote a lengthy post when Jubejube Who is happily sitting on my laptop. Decided to poop on my keyboard and while cleaning the keys l erased my post, oops.  Oh well, here we go again 

This past week l have been away at my Grandma's house, 5 hours away. Jubejube was so spoiled. You see my grandma absolulty adores Jubejube. She allowed me to let Jubejube out of her cage all day and every single day we where there. l was amazed how Jubejube is very social with people. She allowed everyone to hold her and to my surprise she also allowed everyone to give her scritches  
I also put her in her harness to go out to the local lake/beach and she had a blast. She walked all over on the grass. And hung out on the back of my chair. All and all we had an awesome time out there. 

Now for the pics. ( **Warning** ~ tons of pictures lol )




































My little cousin and Jubejube.









Right after she ruffled her feathers.


















First time on my 6 year old niece.


----------



## Velvet (Jul 30, 2010)

Aww....what great pix. I love 5 and 6 down...and the last pic and the 2nd... She loves it!


----------



## brittbritt (Oct 25, 2008)

I'm so glad she got to go with you. She looks like she had a great vacation too.


----------



## Ezzie (Jan 19, 2010)

Awesome pictures!!

Just a little question, was the harness really worth it? Im really considering one for my guys but my only concern is that its going to be a real struggle to get it on them (birdie bites HARD when fussed with, Buddy im sure would freak out), Did you find it was easy and simple to get on and adjust?


----------



## Dezdemona (Jul 23, 2009)

WOW! I'm so impressed! I must learn my tiels to wear those. Well done


----------



## AlbyPepper (Apr 3, 2010)

Jubejube looks like she had a brilliant holiday. Very busy with lots of socialising. She looks like she had a blast!


----------



## Cassie (Jan 7, 2009)

Ezzie, I'm sure others on here have had a lot of success with it, but mine is sitting in my drawer unused. When I had Holly he was VERY tame but he would not let me go near him with the aviator harness. It was too distressing for both of us getting it on him and when I did take him outside he was too concerned with trying to get it off. And I know it's safe, but as he could fly I'd just about faint whenever something scared him outside and he tried to fly away. Since I lost him and have two new birds I could try it with them but I want them to bond with me a bit more before I try introducing it. I probably should have just perservered a bit more with Holly but it was a bit of a drama. Those pics are great too. Jubejube is SO cute.


----------



## Cockatiel love (Aug 15, 2010)

birdluv said:


> Ugh l just wrote a lengthy post when Jubejube Who is happily sitting on my laptop. Decided to poop on my keyboard and while cleaning the keys l erased my post, oops.  Oh well, here we go again
> 
> This past week l have been away at my Grandma's house, 5 hours away. Jubejube was so spoiled. You see my grandma absolulty adores Jubejube. She allowed me to let Jubejube out of her cage all day and every single day we where there. l was amazed how Jubejube is very social with people. She allowed everyone to hold her and to my surprise she also allowed everyone to give her scritches
> I also put her in her harness to go out to the local lake/beach and she had a blast. She walked all over on the grass. And hung out on the back of my chair. All and all we had an awesome time out there.
> ...


where you get the lead from?


----------



## nikol witch (Mar 2, 2010)

I love your pied tiel..it is amazing and seems to be very cuddly.


----------



## birdluv (Jul 31, 2007)

Thanks 



Ezzie said:


> Awesome pictures!!
> 
> Just a little question, was the harness really worth it? Im really considering one for my guys but my only concern is that its going to be a real struggle to get it on them (birdie bites HARD when fussed with, Buddy im sure would freak out), Did you find it was easy and simple to get on and adjust?


For me. it was well worth it. I enjoy taking Jubejube outside with me and she seems to enjoy it too. 
The first few times, she did make a fuss about it but she never bite me hard. She just nipped at me, while l put it on her. 
Now when l put it on her. She doesn't put up a fuss anymore.



Cockatiel love said:


> where you get the lead from?


l got the harness at my local pet store, Petland.


----------

